
Progress update from the Librem 5 hardware department - mikro2nd
https://puri.sm/posts/librem5-2018-09-hardware-report/
======
louib
Updates about their timeline from the post:

* the devkits should start shipping in October (last date that was mentionned was beginning of September IIRC).

* production for the phones is delayed from Jan 2019 to April 2019 because of a bug on the SoC that is affecting battery life.

